
The path to profitability for Uber and Lyft looks more like a dead end - CitizenTekk
https://beth.technology/profitability-uber-lyft-dead-end/
======
planetzero
The end result will be a more expensive taxi-like system that will end up
being inefficient within a decade or less.

yay progress?

